# Sports you excelled at all those years ago



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Rugby League. I was a number 6. Kind of playmaker  .
My strength was attack and being able to setup my outside man. I won best and fairest aged 15 and 16.
However once i left school and played mens comp. I was just not tough enough. And after breaking my leg i never regained confidence again.
I sometimes dream about my playing days. There were real highs for sure.
And utter exhaustion. How we forget that. Yet walking off after winning its a very warm kind of exhaustion.


----------



## toffee (Jul 6, 2019)

yes I was a good skater 'wanted to become a pro -so please tell me how I ended up getting married 
having kids - where did my dream go --all so sad ⛸☹


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

toffee said:


> yes I was a good skater 'wanted to become a pro -so please tell me how I ended up getting married
> having kids - where did my dream go --all so sad ⛸☹


interesting
you sacrificed your life for someone else.cthat sounds meaningful to me


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2019)

toffee said:


> yes I was a good skater 'wanted to become a pro -so please tell me how I ended up getting married
> having kids - where did my dream go --all so sad ⛸☹


HAHAHAHA. I think many of ask this even if we suck at sports


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2019)

I played well at tennis,being a lefty had its advantages
In the beginning when I was taking lessons,my instructor taught me how to slice my backhand.I would return the ball ,watch it veer over the net going in a different direction,gave my opponents fits. Another instructor emphasized that the serve was the most important part of the game.I was in a woman's singles tennis league for couple of yrs playing mostly against righties.Once in awhile I would play against another lefty which was strange
One time I played against my brother,also a lefty.I was losing , so in frustration I hit a drop shot which he wasn't expecting.A couple games later,I hit my backhand cross court.He couldn't get to it,was not pleased with me..In the end,he won the set,but we enjoyed playing against each other Sue


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2019)

I enjoyed most sports, baseball, basketball, football, tennis, handball, squash, golf, boxing
Better than average hand/eye coordination

Never really 'excelled' ......just enjoyed

Had my good moments, but not that many

Won a ping pong championship...go figure

Won a company golf tournament.....rare...really really rare
The ball actually did what I wanted it to that day
love/hated that game

The only good thing about boxing was I could take a punch...those guys are freaking fast!

Anyway, just enjoyed it all...nothing grand


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

i enjoyed bowling in cricket. but not batting. i was afraid of fast bowling.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2019)

Excelled? Me? Never. 
I liked to run around playing games but never cared much about winning.
I couldn't throw or catch to save my life and hitting a ball with anything narrower that a tennis racquet was near to impossible.
I met my husband playing tennis and we did once win a Saturday afternoon competition. We still have the silver cups - Grade C8, the lowest grade in the district comps.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2019)

I played basketball, baseball and football while in high school. I also played baseball in the summer in the American Legion League. I really did not excel at any of them. Pretty much average. I was a linebacker in football and also ran back kicks. I was fast, but never ran in track. I was a forward in basketball, but never scored a 1000 points, which is what most players strive for. In baseball, I was a catcher and center fielder. I did have a strong arm. As for hitting, well, I was probably average with maybe 5 or 6 homeruns a year. 

In college, I went to a 2-year school just to get my A.D., I played baseball. Again, I was the catcher for my 2 years and maybe centerfield now and then. I hit better in college, but only because our hitting coach was a former major league player that taught us the right way to hit.


----------



## charry (Jul 7, 2019)

i loved rounders and netball at school,

and i threw the javelin and discus for surrey, so i was a very sporty  person. 

i played super league darts in the 80s, and 90s 

im also an aerobics teacher........and i still walk alot .......
.
exercise and sport make me feel good .....


----------



## norman (Jul 7, 2019)

I was raised on a farm, there was always work to do, milked cows a.m. and p.m. 365 days a year, no time for sports.   I did play baseball as games were played immediately after school and coach would take me home.  When we were trying out for the team we  pitched to the coach so he could see what we had. My first pitch hit coach square in the middle of his back, I ended up playing outfield.   We were issued team baseball hats with the schools name on them and* TOLD to keep  them in our locker* and could only wear them during games, but keep them after the season.  I was so proud I made the team I sneaked mine out and wore it home on the school bus and someone told the coach.  The coach took my hat told me I could not play in the next game.  I quit the team, was ask to come back, but told him I had work to do at home after school and my dad didn't want me to play.  I was not telling the truth and loved baseball, but was always a stubborn block head.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

I never excelled in any sports ...

But I was a heck of a kick ball player........

After I nearly drowned at 5 years old, I learned to swim and after that I was part fish for a quite a few years.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

charry said:


> i played super league darts in the 80s, and 90s


sounds very U.K.ish


----------



## Seeker (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh... I have won a couple pool tournaments at the local VFW...

Not a physical sport but hey I'll take mine where I can get it.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 7, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Oh... I have won a couple pool tournaments at the local VFW...
> 
> Not a physical sport but hey I'll take mine where I can get it.


These days I feel like a hero just walking around the block.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 7, 2019)

Swimmer in high school. Handball player, after school, and in college. Wrestler in high school, but we didn't have an organized team circuit. 

I played baseball as a pitcher, and I was ok. I was an offensive lineman in an after school league, but I didn't have the bulk to be very good. I liked basketball, but lacked the height. I bowled, on occasion, very hot or cold, to this day


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 7, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I bowled, on occasion, very hot or cold, to this day



It has been said, heart rate has a lot to do with 'hot or cold'.....same with golf


----------



## Trade (Jul 7, 2019)

I wouldn't say I excelled at it but I did a little weight lifting in High School. I worked my way up to a 175 lbs overhead press.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Hockey & Lacrosse


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 8, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hockey & Lacrosse


Is Lacrosse a Canadian game?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Is Lacrosse a Canadian game?



@hypochondriac Yes, Sir!


----------



## Kit Kat (Jul 31, 2019)

I was a very good Track & Field and Cross Country Runner in High School. I also did that in College as well. I also played Basketball & Softball pretty well in High School.


----------



## 911 (Jul 31, 2019)

norman said:


> I was raised on a farm, there was always work to do, milked cows a.m. and p.m. 365 days a year, no time for sports.   I did play baseball as games were played immediately after school and coach would take me home.  When we were trying out for the team we  pitched to the coach so he could see what we had. My first pitch hit coach square in the middle of his back, I ended up playing outfield.   We were issued team baseball hats with the schools name on them and* TOLD to keep  them in our locker* and could only wear them during games, but keep them after the season.  I was so proud I made the team I sneaked mine out and wore it home on the school bus and someone told the coach.  The coach took my hat told me I could not play in the next game.  I quit the team, was ask to come back, but told him I had work to do at home after school and my dad didn't want me to play.  I was not telling the truth and loved baseball, but was always a stubborn block head.



Norman.....I worked on a farm for over 2 years while in high school. We had a lot of different animals, but mostly cattle, dairy and beef. All of the owner’s kids were in 4H, so we (I) had to help take care of them as well. Hard work, but also very gratifying. I enjoyed driving the tractor and feeding the animals. I also tried to hang around the Vet when he came around. I enjoyed watching him work. 

I have a lot of good memories, that’s for sure.


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2019)

There were no competitive sports for girls at my high school.  Thank goodness, because the only thing I played was "hard to get".  Whether or not I was "good" at that was hard to tell, as there wasn't a great effort on the part of the male population to "get" me.

I was on the sailing team at my university, but that was mostly because they threw the best parties and the guys were good-looking.  We made it all the way to the Midwest finals where we came in 13th place (last).  When we got back to school, we found out that one of the colleges had been disqualified, so we had a victory party because we were no longer last.  And a darn good party it was.


----------



## Tom Young (Jul 31, 2019)

Wow... a chance to look back.  To dig the ego out from under a rock, and to do it legally.  
1951 through 1954.  Highschool... each year named to the All American Swim Team... and... In the last year, First in the Nation.  

1954 through 1958. College (Bowdoin) All American Swim  Team each year.   Senior year, Second in the National NCAA's in Michigan. 

In between, 13 pool records (backstroke) in  New England Colleges, and a collection of about 40 Gold and Silver medals in AAU swim meets.  

Bowdoin didn't and doesn't offer athletic scholarships, but it was my choice after HS.  Luckily my grades were good, and I had enough other interests and school activities that made me a candidate for scholarship.  Me... a poor guy with no money for college... full scholarship including room and board.   Current four year full costs
$260K.  Made a big difference in my life.  A wonderful school... and always 1st or 2nd  rated in the nations Liberal Arts Colleges. 

Long ago, and now forgotten, but at age 83, thanks for a chance to look back.   

Oh... and by the way... I also have a third place ribbon for being on our track team in a relay race...  (There were only three teams entered. )  My friends said I ran like a duck.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

I loved field hockey and the cute outfits, I was also pretty aggressive on the field.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 31, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I loved field hockey and the cute outfits, I was also pretty aggressive on the field.


thats funny


----------



## Trade (Aug 1, 2019)

Did a little surfing back in the day. Mostly on Clearwater beach in 2-3 foot waves if it was a really good day. Once in a while we would make a trip over to the East Coast and surf at Cocoa, Cresent Beach, or St. Augustine. I had a 9'11" Greg Noll longboard with a 3 inch balsa wood stringer. Wish I had kept that. I just recently bought a 10 foot Walden Magic longboard and I'm hoping to get back into it. It's been over 50 years since I've been on a board.

I was also into bike riding for quite a while. I used to average about 5,000 miles a year. I rode a number of century rides (100 miles) in a day. And in 1994 and 1995 I managed to finish the Cross Florida Ride from Cocoa Beach to Bayport. That's 170 miles in one day. I was never all that fast. The first time I finished just barely within the 14 hour time limit. The next year I did a little better in 13 hours.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 2, 2019)

None. I'm a nerd. Can't kick, hit, catch, or throw a ball of any kind. And, hate all sports. Don't watch, don't read, don't know diddly about anyone involved in sports.


----------



## moosehead (Aug 5, 2019)

Let's see.....I played baseball and, being left handed, was the first baseman.  Great glove, so-so hitting. My wife Sue and I were very good playing tennis. We lived in a complex that had tennis courts and we played tennis pretty well every day during  the spring, summer and fall. Winter time it was badminton. Also bowled. Then I discovered the YMCA, fitness classes which turned into volunteer fitness instructor and then RUNNING....Ran in and completed about 15 marathons and so many 1/2 marathons I lost count. Our son is now into triathlons. As for me, my running is now on the treadmill....Sue is worried that, if I go outside to run I might get lost......Only kidding.....


----------

